# Rossi rifles



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey idk if any of you guys own one but i own a .22 center fire youth and a 20 gauge barrel.. i got on rossiusa.com cas i need a sight mount for the 22 barrel and anyways i noticed they had 30-06 for under 300 bucks! and 17 hmrs and 223 and everything but for just the barrel i couldn't see if you could just get that.. but they all are only single shot but that is a very resonable price especially if in ur state you can use rifles for deer well good hunting everyone! can't wait for BOW HUNTING!!!!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Post Edited by Honkerexpress

He was impling the experience with his gun wasn't that great and was reflecting upon what he thought of his gun.

Problem solved.


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

thats your opinion first of all how can it be junk when it is bought bran new with a stock and handle a barrel iron sights? you know people on this sight really make me mad U are even a Moderator!! I kno people have their own opinons but you probably haven't even shot one.... most sights i have been own have more people that are nicer and aren't a bunch of ***holes its sad how this world has ended up.. :eyeroll:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

yes i have shot them that is why i said that. a friend sold one for that very reason. all guns have a stock, and barrel so i dont see how that matters. of course its my opinion that is what i intended it to be, moderator or not, im a trapping mod. but whats it matter.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Didn't know that Rossi made a combo/convertible gun. I have one of their lever guns, a handy little 16.5" barreled .357. I've had it for the better part of twenty years. It's a nice little shooter and quite accurate for what it is and its sights.
Pete


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Play nice kids.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

A buddy of mine has a Rossi and it's a .243/12ga/.50 cal bp combo. I wasn't expecting much, but it's a solid performer all around. The .243 easily shoots 1-1.5" groups @ 100yds, he uses the 12ga for trap (IMO, too short of barrel for that, but it works for him), and the .50cal was quite impressive on the accuracy. I only shot it off-hand, but I hit a 5" bulls-eye at 50yds with it 4 out of 5 times.

The dislikes of it: Fit & Finish is equal to that of the price, you get what you pay for there. The trigger pull is rough. I HATE having to use the extension on the ramrod for the .50cal.

That is my only experience with it....it's FAR from Junk, but nothing close to a T/C Encore (in Fit & Finish especially).


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

I've owned a couple Rossi's in the past. Still got one with the 410 barrel on it that I use as a barn gun for snakes and pests. As stated the fit and finish is not spectacular but the wood seems better to my eye than the NEF's. The only problem I had or have with the Rossi is the horrendous trigger pull. Accuracy was very good once a person learned to deal with the trigger. Guess a gunsmith could take care of that. As stated also you get what you pay for but junk they are not.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

when i said junk that was from my own experience, everything is cleared up now with me and ohio.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My buddy has a trio. 50 cal muzzle, 270, and 17HMR. I have not been impressed at all. In fact, I told him he should ask for his money back. I will never buy one.

I do, however own a couple of NEF's that I think are pretty dang nice for the $.


----------



## Redrun (Jul 7, 2008)

I have the Rossi .50/.270/.17hmr as does my cousin, nephew, father, brother-in-law, and uncle. The .50 cals shoots great, as good as my Encore at the range. I can shoot sub 2" at 100yrds and sub 5" at 200yrds. I would recommend the muzzleloader to anyone, as for the rifles, I have yet to shoot them after 3 years of owning them.


----------

